# PaceSetter sux right?



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, what is everyones opinion on pacesetter's Monza 
"preformance exaust" and there headers? i'd like to know, cause im in the market, and i need to know whats good. and whats gay... no offence


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pacesetter arent that great for exhaust. i say get stromung or custom make it.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*what...*

what aboutthe intake or headers?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

alot of people say HotShot is good. there is also Focuz.. i dont think pacesetter headers are great.

intake.. cold air there is HotShots , there is also Injen ( but not one piece .. it jes depend on what u want.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*You are the judge.*

A lot of people said Pacesetter header sucks and Hot $hot header is the best. There is the reason.

Pacesetter header is the copy version of 1st generation H$ header. Performancewise, Hot Shot's new generation wins because of the newer equal length pipe design. But I don't think it is that big of difference though. 

Now I will talk about the quality. They are both pretty low. HotShot headers come with ceramic coated, so it looks a little prettier when it's new, but that thing fades/rusts out after a while. Welding quality of Hot Shot header is not that great either.
I don't know about now, but when I bought my header a little over half a year ago, several people had faulty flex pipe with them and I was one of the unlucky one. Like I mentioned on the other thread, i was pretty disappointed. Unfortunately, H$ header is not even close to be Japanese product quality. I am saying this because they priced almost as high as those JDM headers.

People trash about Pacesetter header, but I never heard people complaining about them. I know a lot of happy Pacesetter customers. Pacesetter might give you less power, but priced right. Now, you judge.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

also, if you get the pasesetter headers, the paint will start to smoke for like the first 20 miles (don't worry, you're engine's not burning up ).


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hahah*

hahaha, damn, really? thats stupid, why would they paint the headers.. i heard that after like a week of having them they rust up.. on the outside? I am just looking to better my breathin capacity for right now.. and i dont want to spend 1,500 just for a name brand... i will have to wait it out.. and see.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well stromung made exhaust. they run about less than 1500.. they are about 500-600 i think. unless you want to make your own that is better and louder buy an aftermarket muffler and do the piping with mandrel. cost you about 300-400 or so depending on brand name and stuff


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*no no no*

No no no no, i was talking about from intake all teh way to tip of exaust! like headers, cat back system.. intake


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok here are my suggestions on all:
Intake: WAI: go Jim Wolf, CAI: go Place Racing
Headers: Get Hotshots for the power or Pasesetter for the price (really isn't THAT bad)
Exhaust: Greddy for the B13, Stromung for the b14 or b15

Pasesetter exhaust is crap. IMO


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *ok here are my suggestions on all:
> Intake: WAI: go Jim Wolf, CAI: go Place Racing
> Headers: Get Hotshots for the power or Pasesetter for the price (really isn't THAT bad)
> Exhaust: Greddy for the B13, Stromung for the b14 or b15
> ...


Good advice, i agree all the way...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

owning one pacesetter product in my life was enough to make me avoid them from here on out. the header on my sunfire gives good gains but is a poor fit and quality. i don't care if smc did sell there design to pacesetter..i'm going b&m for shifter and a greddy catback. no header for me se-r.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

pacesetter is junk. hot shot all the way. I prefer Greddy for the exhaust.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

I remember seeing an article where they compared some headers(for Honda)...Pacesetter came out last...it actually DECREASED the HP.

I wish other companies would start making headers for the GA16....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yea, and then make them hotshot quality, with pacesetter price!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AMEN TO THAT !!


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*pacesetter sucks*

do not buy their products . i have their crappy monza exhaust(whats left of it )on my car.their exhaust rusts quickly,no improvement in sound quality over stock,and i feel the loss in power in my low end torqe. a while back a couple of hangers broke off my muffler so itook the damn thing off.im running open pipe right now.till i can afford a quality exhaust. well really people are right when they say you get what you pay for . peace


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*pacesetter sucks*

do not buy their products . i have their crappy monza exhaust(whats left of it )on my car.their exhaust rusts quickly,no improvement in sound quality over stock,and i feel the loss in power in my low end torqe. a while back a couple of hangers broke off my muffler so itook the damn thing off.im running open pipe right now.till i can afford a quality exhaust. well really people are right when they say you get what you pay for . peace


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hhaahah, Rice car. i mean NIce car. a little too dropped though eh..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, that better be a photoshop.


----------

